# Schwerer Ausnahmefehler



## DaPelz (5. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab da mal folgendes Problem. Mein Rechner stürzt immer wieder ohne ersichtlichen Grund ab (Bluescreen). D.h. egal wann, ob gleich nach dem hochfahren oder erst nach Stunden, und egal was ich mache. Meistens wird er nicht mal gefordert. Ich hatte mir mal die Fehlermeldungen vermerkt:

Page fault in nonpaged Area
IRQL not less or equal

Die erste kommt am häufigsten vor und da ich mich Hardwaremäßig nicht sehr auskenne, kann ich damit auch nix damit anfangen. Ein Kollege meinte die erste Fehlermeldung weist auf einen defekt der Festplatte hin. Ich habe sie mit den mir geläufigsten Verfahren getestet und es wurden keine Fehler angezeigt.
Ich hoffe wirklich Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

System:
P3 800MHz
448 MB SDRAM
Nen standart Mainboard aussem Vobis-PC
G4 Ti4200
3 Western Digital Festplatten die alle in 2 Partitionen unterteilt sind
Windows XP

Weiss nicht ob das reicht aber ich wäre wirklich für jede Hilfe dankbar.

DaPelz

(Ich habe natürlich auch schon im Netz und hier im Forum nach Hilfe gesucht aber noch nix gefunden   )


----------



## chibisuke (5. Oktober 2003)

da gibt entweder der RAM den geist auf, oder n treiber is kaputt...


----------



## DaPelz (6. Oktober 2003)

Hmmm... Bei den Treibern weiss ich nicht.
Ich benutze 3 RAM-Riegel. Muss ich vielleicht eine bestimmte folge beachten wie in welcher größe sie eingesteckt werden?


----------



## Erpel (6. Oktober 2003)

Dazu hilft am besten das Handbuch vom Mainboard.
Bei mir hab ich das am Anfang auch nicht gerafft.


----------



## DaPelz (7. Oktober 2003)

Auwei da muss ich aber tief suchen...  
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Xmas (7. Oktober 2003)

*irq not less or equal hatte ich auch*

bis ich mir ein neus board mit deutsch-demokratischem-RAM ;-) geleistet hab


----------



## DaPelz (7. Oktober 2003)

Darüber denk ich auch schon nach  
Mir wird langsam klar dass der Rechner langsam seine besten Tage gesehen hat *g*. Jedoch wollte ichs nochmal versuchen...


----------

